# Sick Swordtail



## MichelleS (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi, 

I have a swordtail who is just hanging out at the bottom of the tank, seems to have lost some colour and is opening and closing it's mouth rather rapidly. All the other inhabitants are happy and healthy looking. 

Ph 7.4 
Ammonia 0 
Nitrite 0 
Nitrate 0 
30 gal planted, well established, six swordtails, two cory cats, and some amano shrimp and an elusive assassin snail. 

Thanks for any tips in advance.


----------



## Broutilde (Nov 7, 2018)

Any tiny white spots one him? Or any other exterior signs of "disease"?


----------



## MichelleS (Mar 6, 2019)

Broutilde said:


> Any tiny white spots one him? Or any other exterior signs of "disease"?


Nothing at all,


----------

